# Snooki's Upcoming Beauty Products



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 6, 2011)

Snooki has 3 beauty products/lines coming out to add to her collection of goodies (she already has a line of slippers, flip flops and sunglasses). 

Snooki perfume - With notes of beach flower â€œa natural tannerâ€, seaside driftwood â€œto remind people of the Jersey Shoreâ€ and kiwi - Nicoleâ€™s favorite scent - the fragrance fulfilled a lifelong wish for the petite reality star, who has wanted to create her own perfume â€œsince before I was famousâ€.  $45 for a 3.3 oz bottle.



​ 
Tanning Lotion -



​  
And finally she will have her own line of nail polishes, nail decals and false eyelashes.
 
Are you a huge Snooki fan?  Will you be buying any of these items?


----------



## divadoll (Nov 6, 2011)

I never saw her 'appeal'.  She makes me cringe and I wanna show her to my kids as an example why they should stay in school.  She's a bad Italian stereotype.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok whoever wants to look or smell like Snooki is freakn nuts!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL I agree with both of you!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 6, 2011)

Ewww. I always imagined Snooki smelling like a combination of pickles, tequila and penis. I'll pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 6, 2011)

hahahaha   grosssss


----------



## beautybesties (Nov 6, 2011)

I've never watched the show and have only heard horrible things about her.  BUT the packaging is cute.


----------



## Debglam (Nov 6, 2011)

Geez, will we EVER be rid of that "Jersey Shore" crowd? 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ewww. I always imagined Snooki smelling like a combination of pickles, tequila and penis. I'll pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 6, 2011)

I love Snooks, I think she's hilarious. I'm keeping an open mind - her perfume might be awesome, but it'd be embarassing to tell people what I'm wearing if I rocked it. I have no shame in picking up the nail polishes &amp; false lashes, though - if they don't look like cheap Hallowe'en party favours. I love the bottle though.


----------



## Starrmarykay (Nov 6, 2011)

Honestly when does the horror end? Why is she coming out with a perfume when no one is going to want to buy it. She's trying to be an italian Paris Hilton it seems. Can you say FAIL!


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 6, 2011)

> Honestly when does the horror end? Why is she coming out with a perfume when no one is going to want to buy it. She's trying to be an italian Paris Hilton it seems. Can you say FAIL!


 She's not actually (fully) Italian. She's just as American as Paris is. And if one wouldn't refer to Paris as a 'Norwegian-American Zsa Zsa wannabe' than, I fail to see where or why Ms. Polizzi's ethnicity (whatever it is) would be a factor.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 6, 2011)

She's an a bad Italian stereotype.  Paris Hilton is what?? 



> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She's not actually (fully) Italian. She's just as American as Paris is. And if one wouldn't refer to Paris as a 'Norwegian-American Zsa Zsa wannabe' than, I fail to see where or why Ms. Polizzi's ethnicity (whatever it is) would be a factor.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't buy that drunk's products.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 7, 2011)

Its crazy that someone thinks she is a marketable brand to invest on this.   It probably does smell like that...LOL!  






> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ewww. I always imagined Snooki smelling like a combination of pickles, tequila and penis. I'll pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 7, 2011)

Embarrassing! Although if the nail polish is cheap I won't discriminate!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ewww. I always imagined Snooki smelling like a combination of pickles, tequila and penis. I'll pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Nov 7, 2011)

Ain't that the best line ever!!!  ^^^


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 7, 2011)

Is it bad that I really want all of it but only because 1) the packaging is way too cute and would look amazing on my dresser or counter 2) I obviously have a beauty product shopping problem


----------



## divadoll (Nov 8, 2011)

The bottles are cute except for that Snooki label on it!  Then you'll get a bunch of questions from everyone that sees it.  I wouldn't wanna have to keep explaining that I bought it for the bottles.  I'm not sure my friends would believe me and I'll NEVER live it down *shudder*


----------



## katana (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I guess good for her that someone is willing to invest in her......Sad for the rest of us.

I'm not interested at all, I think the packaging is too busy and kinda tacky, rather then cute. I am sure it will sell though.


----------



## kerker (Nov 8, 2011)

lol im sure plenty ppl out there are willing to buy her stuff.. i find her quite hilarious when I do watch


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 8, 2011)

Hahaha, thank you





 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ain't that the best line ever!!!  ^^^


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 8, 2011)

I could care less about her really.  I don't tan, and I don't wear many perfumes (mainly just scented oils), but I'd try the nail polishes, nail decals and false eyelashes if they were reviewed well or had something or some color that appealed to me.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I guess good for her that someone is willing to invest in her......Sad for the rest of us.
> 
> I'm not interested at all, I think the packaging is too busy and kinda tacky, rather then cute. I am sure it will sell though.



I tend to love stuff that's ultra girly-girl, and that most would find tacky I guess. I blame devoting my life from age 3-21 to musical theatre, and all of it's delightfully overdone, bedazzled, and loud glory aaannnnnd I'm also a sucker for ANYTHING with zebra print, &amp; glitter hahaha  



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bottles are cute except for that Snooki label on it!  Then you'll get a bunch of questions from everyone that sees it.  I wouldn't wanna have to keep explaining that I bought it for the bottles.  I'm not sure my friends would believe me and I'll NEVER live it down *shudder*


 That's definitely gonna be a problem! Maybe I could just turn them backwards so it wouldn't say Snooki...? LOL


----------



## divadoll (Nov 8, 2011)

But WE'll all know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  muahahahahaha 



> Originally Posted by *BreAnn Shepherd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely gonna be a problem! Maybe I could just turn them backwards so it wouldn't say Snooki...? LOL


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Shes not even Italian. Shes Chilean (or however you spell it lol).
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never saw her 'appeal'.  She makes me cringe and I wanna show her to my kids as an example why they should stay in school.  She's a bad Italian stereotype.



I would buy her fake lashes cos hers always look great. But yah, shes a hot mess.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 8, 2011)

I just wanna keep moving this line down the thread...heehee



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ewww. I always imagined Snooki smelling like a combination of pickles, tequila and penis. I'll pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha, thank you


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Shes Chilean and the only thing i would buy would be her lashes cos hers always look fab. But yah, shes a hot mess.


----------



## pandy1021 (Nov 9, 2011)

I guess I know what those people who don't want to smell like Snooki are telling about.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/08/the-scent-of-snooki-funny-or-die_n_1082171.html In my own view, she looks great, as long as she changes.

Yeah - she should change- There is still hope for her anyways.


----------



## katana (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BreAnn Shepherd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *adore* zebra print, glitter and pink! The perfume bottle looks nice (minus the dog collar decal around the neck) but the big snooki name on the front is too much!

I dont like the colour combinations on the tanning lotion bottles myself, but I don't really tan much anyways.


----------



## katana (Nov 9, 2011)

The leopard print tote offered with the perfume on the home shopping network is cute.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, the commercial is actually funny but I still wouldn't buy anything with her name slapped on the label. There are few celebrity products that I do buy with their name on it... in fact the only thing I can think of that I've bought that has someone's name on it are my Kat Von D palettes and even then I know it's actually made by Sephora and they just pay her to put her name on it. I have a feeling with her show cancelled her cosmetic line will soon be as well.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 9, 2011)

Kat Von D is a mess too. I liked her better when she was a drunk on Miami Ink. At least she was real.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, the commercial is actually funny but I still wouldn't buy anything with her name slapped on the label. There are few celebrity products that I do buy with their name on it... in fact the only thing I can think of that I've bought that has someone's name on it are my Kat Von D palettes and even then I know it's actually made by Sephora and they just pay her to put her name on it. I have a feeling with her show cancelled her cosmetic line will soon be as well.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 9, 2011)

Lmao!

 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanna keep moving this line down the thread...heehee


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, the commercial is actually funny but I still wouldn't buy anything with her name slapped on the label. There are few celebrity products that I do buy with their name on it... in fact the only thing I can think of that I've bought that has someone's name on it are my Kat Von D palettes and even then I know it's actually made by Sephora and they just pay her to put her name on it. I have a feeling with her show cancelled her cosmetic line will soon be as well.



Awww I hope not! I love that line, even if it is Sephora brand really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Nov 9, 2011)

Speaking of pickles!!! LMAO!!!







> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ewww. I always imagined Snooki smelling like a combination of pickles, tequila and penis. I'll pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 9, 2011)

o...m....g! This makes me not want to buy this lol



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of pickles!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 9, 2011)

oooomg diva lmao


----------



## divadoll (Nov 10, 2011)

see the pickle?? lol


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 10, 2011)

that was the best part! lol



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> see the pickle?? lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 10, 2011)

lmaoo @ the end "...snoooooookieeee...."


----------



## Mirielys Perez (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you kidding me.... We are already brain cells watching this C*** on TV now she comes out with her own line.. Hmmm... I guess anyone can be famous and do whatever nowadays maybe I will give it a try too.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 10, 2011)

Seriously??!!! I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## tismama (Nov 27, 2011)

i'm not Snooki's #1 fan, but I do have this fragrance and it smells really good. I'm very very picky about fragrances.  I do give her credit for this.  It smells really feminine and you can definitely smell the kiwi.  It has a tropical feel to it, and it isn't overpowering.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up on these products...If I ever want to smell like a skank, I know just what to reach for.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *tismama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm not Snooki's #1 fan, but I do have this fragrance and it smells really good. I'm very very picky about fragrances.  I do give her credit for this.  It smells really feminine and you can definitely smell the kiwi.  It has a tropical feel to it, and it isn't overpowering.



I went into Perfumania at the mall on black friday and they had it so I just had to test it! I actually really like it too. It honestly smelled nothing like I thought it would, and the bottle was even more cute in person!


----------



## tismama (Nov 29, 2011)

@BreAnn- i KNOW! I was really surprised too.  I didn't think I would like it either, but I must admit I've been wearing it almost everyday, along with the cute tote bag. lol


----------



## DropOfPink (Dec 16, 2011)

^^LOL^^ :')


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 16, 2011)

dammit, now I wanna smell it lol


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 26, 2012)

This has to be one of the funniest threads I've read on mut!
 



 I think the packaging is cute, but yeah I'd never buy something endorsed by her either!


----------



## HockeyWife (Mar 27, 2012)

I have to admit I've used the tanning lotion when I went on a month-long tanning spree, and it actually worked really well! I would be willing to give her perfume a try - no one sees my vanity anyways!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmmm...I like tropical scents, so I may have to give this one a try. But I will hide the bottle so that no one can see that I've bought a Snooki-endorsed product!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 28, 2012)

Haha, I'm actually kind of tempted by this. I love beachy/tropical scents, so I might check it out. If I end up liking it, I will never, ever tell anyone I bought it.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, the commercial is actually funny but I still wouldn't buy anything with her name slapped on the label. There are few celebrity products that I do buy with their name on it... in fact the only thing I can think of that I've bought that has someone's name on it are my Kat Von D palettes and even then I know it's actually made by Sephora and they just pay her to put her name on it. I have a feeling with her show cancelled her cosmetic line will soon be as well.


I just saw pictures of some really pretty Kat von D liquid lipsticks in another thread. I'm no more a fan of her than I am of Snooki, but I am tempted by one of the shades!


----------



## Marnie40ish (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that was funny! That's also the impression I get when I see her. I'm sure her products are of good quality, but I can't get past the the fact the name "Snooki" is attached to them.



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ewww. I always imagined Snooki smelling like a combination of pickles, tequila and penis. I'll pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 31, 2012)

This is how I feel. If I *really* like the product, then it doesn't bother me whose name they slap on it. I mean, I have a bottle of the Justin Beiber polish because it was a nice color and on sale, but I'm definitely not a fan.



> Originally Posted by *TeresaDouglas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw pictures of some really pretty Kat von D liquid lipsticks in another thread. I'm no more a fan of her than I am of Snooki, but I am tempted by one of the shades!


----------



## DairyGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

My daughter won't be going near this!


----------

